# Check out the new (to us) shark fishing trailer



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

We picked up this trailer last weekend from Shawn at Shoal Patrol (great guy). 

Shawn sent me the picture with the rails up and the rods out. The second picture is me with my 2 brothers (you can see its got lots of room up top).

Hopefully we will take it on its maiden voyage this weekend or next. 

If yall see us on the beach feel free to stop by and hang out for a bit.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Take lots of pics when you get it down, would like to see it in action. I would think larger/wider tires would be in order for dragging it down the beach.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

That's nice. What is the inside of the trailer used for? Storage, sleeping, party room, ect...?


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Pretty cool!
It will also make you easy to spot!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Take lots of pics when you get it down, would like to see it in action. I would think larger/wider tires would be in order for dragging it down the beach.


Bigger tires will be one of the first things we do on the trailer. We should be able to make it down to the area that we usually fish with little to no problems.



WHAT said:


> That's nice. What is the inside of the trailer used for? Storage, sleeping, party room, ect...?


The inside will primarily be storage. It has some steel shelving built in. We also will probably sleep in there on cold nights. I didn't consider a party room, but heck we could hang a disco ball and get a strobe light going! Its probably big enough.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

HuntinforTail said:


> The inside will primarily be storage. It has some steel shelving built in. We also will probably sleep in there on cold nights. I didn't consider a party room, but heck we could hang a disco ball and get a strobe light going! Its probably big enough.


Needs a pole mounted right down the middle of the inside of that to go with the disco ball. For roof support of course.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Needs a pole mounted right down the middle of the inside of that to go with the disco ball. For roof support of course.


LOL.. Agree and if you need a bouncer to take admission, let me know!:cheers:
Seriously though, this looks real nice! Try to include a pic during your first tight line.


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

That is 2 Cool!!!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Portable man cave.


----------



## Txbowhunter31 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a nice rig.
I just started building one myself.
Mine will have living quarters inside with a/c my wife likes to go with me and she is growing tired of sleeping on an army cot under an ez-up.
Got to keep the wife happy


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Txbowhunter31 said:


> That is a nice rig.
> I just started building one myself.
> Mine will have living quarters inside with a/c my wife likes to go with me and she is growing tired of sleeping on an army cot under an ez-up.
> Got to keep the wife happy


Thats awesome. You need to post some pictures up of that bad boy.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice rig guys hope to see ya down on surf slp surfside?


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*shark fishing trailer*

It looks long enough to hang a couple yaks in there. If not inside, then up top.
Awesome tool!


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

Seen that nice trailer on the beach on surfside this past weekend. Did ya'll do any good


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

railcar said:


> Seen that nice trailer on the beach on surfside this past weekend. Did ya'll do any good


Yea we did alright. We caught a couple big rays and a nice bull shark. The report is a few posts down in this board.


----------

